# Monte Cook Games Welcomes Charles Ryan as New COO



## Anselyn

highly reviewed = reviewed many times?


----------



## Morrus

Anselyn said:


> highly reviewed = reviewed many times?




I totally agree with your enthusiastic congratulations to [MENTION=5265]CharlesRyan[/MENTION] on his new gig!


----------



## CharlesRyan

Thanks, all!

(And highly-reviewed means reviewed many times _and_ reviewed well! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMJMCTQ)


----------



## TreChriron

Excellent news!! Monte Cook games is cooking with gas! Can't wait to see what's to come...


----------



## Mark CMG

Congrats to Charles and Monte and all involved.  Great move!


----------



## Pelgrane

Clearly, 13th Age needs its own forum


----------



## trancejeremy

Good to see Monte Cook's company be so successful he needs a COO.


----------



## mach1.9pants

Congrats , can't wait to get my hands on Numenera.


----------

